# Thinking of buying into Stormy Point Branson but need advise



## Zib (May 1, 2011)

We're thinking of buying into Stormy Point Branson and trading three of our other resorts in the process.  The salesman tells us we could trade them three of our current resorts. They will take ownership of them and give us credit for them on our week purchase with them.   It's in the contract that they actually take "ownership" of them.  Yes, I've heard that people THINK they are trading them in only to find later that they only "listed" them with an agent so they still owned them and because they don't sell and they're still stuck with the mt. fees for them. But if this works the way the salesman says, it sounds great to us because we'd be getting rid of three big yearly mt. fees on the ones we trade in to them and we would have unlimited "optional weeks" every year for a fee of $299 for any size.  We'd only pay for them if and when we used them.  So we'd not only save the old mt fee but the trade fee to Interval, or RCI, so the savings on each week would be great!  But do these optional weeks really work???  I'm so skeptical of anything a timeshare salesman tells me.  I'd like to hear from people who actually own at Stormy Point.  Do the "optional weeks" really work???  I'd also like to hear from anyone who had a negative experience with them.


----------



## dougp26364 (May 1, 2011)

Don't do it. You can buy Stormy Point on E-bay for next to nothing. If you're paying over $100, then you're paying to much. Heck, if you're paying more than $1 you may be paying to much.

If you're just trying to get rid of the other timeshares in order to get rid of the MF's on them, then dump them on E-bay, Redweek or the bargain adds here on TUG first, then buy Stormy Point Village on E-bay. You'll save yourself thousands of dollars.


----------



## DrBopp (May 2, 2011)

Zib said:


> We're thinking of buying into Stormy Point Branson and trading three of our other resorts in the process.  The salesman tells us we could trade them three of our current resorts. They will take ownership of them and give us credit for them on our week purchase with them.   It's in the contract that they actually take "ownership" of them.  Yes, I've heard that people THINK they are trading them in only to find later that they only "listed" them with an agent so they still owned them and because they don't sell and they're still stuck with the mt. fees for them. But if this works the way the salesman says, it sounds great to us because we'd be getting rid of three big yearly mt. fees on the ones we trade in to them and we would have unlimited "optional weeks" every year for a fee of $299 for any size.  We'd only pay for them if and when we used them.  So we'd not only save the old mt fee but the trade fee to Interval, or RCI, so the savings on each week would be great!  But do these optional weeks really work???  I'm so skeptical of anything a timeshare salesman tells me.  I'd like to hear from people who actually own at Stormy Point.  Do the "optional weeks" really work???  I'd also like to hear from anyone who had a negative experience with them.



If it is Festiva that is offering you this just be aware that they told me the same thing and I was stuck with the property. I talked to the sales department and the resort management, but when I looked over the contract, it was nowhere to be found. So I was stuck with the property and the Maintenance Fee. So if you do proceed with this, make sure you get everything in writing. Me, I wouldn't do it, but you are not me.

Gordon


----------



## Zib (May 2, 2011)

We decided not to take their "offer"!  I'm too leary of those timeshare guys and should have known better than to even listen to them in the first place.
Thanks for your comments.


----------

